# Ford 3000 PTO removal



## Crosso77 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi all, ok I have a 69 Ford 3000 diesel. Am doing an overhaul on the whole tractor as I am replacing the engine due to breakdown. I want to clean both the hydraulic filters in the hydraulic box. I have removed the smaller one but the other is buried under the PTO shaft. I have researched as much as I can how to do this and have hit a dead end, I have removed the 4 bolts holding the sleeve around the PTO spline but someone in the tractors past has also tried this, as you can see by the photo the face of the sleeve has Brocken off. I have had the PTO engaged and disengaged but can't get this sleeve out. I must add the engine and clutch are both removed, have drained all oils but can't get this sleeve as seen in the other pic, item number 28 to come out, would appreciate some help please.


----------



## Crosso77 (Dec 2, 2016)

Second photo.


----------



## Crosso77 (Dec 2, 2016)

Not to worry all, bit of smart thinking and it's off.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Crosso77,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I've pulled my PTO shaft on my Ford 3610 a couple of times for seal replacement. On both occasions, it came out easily. If I encountered a case where it wouldn't pull easily, I guess I would have used a slide hammer. Yours was probably rusted in place??

Glad to hear that you got it out. Sometimes this old iron won't cooperate! Post back if you have any other problems.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Crosso77,

In looking at your photo, I noticed that you have some leakage from the PTO shaft. Inspect your shaft bearing for wear, replace the shaft seal (#27), and also the sealing sleeve (#26) if it has a minor groove worn in it where the seal rides on the shaft. Good luck!


----------



## Crosso77 (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks for the help, I used a piece of 40x40 box steel bolted it through the PTO spline and some gentle persuasion with a hammer. Was well and truly rusted on, will replace all seals and bearings as I think this is the first time it's ever been done.


----------

